# Nova bred with a Nova



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a female nova to breed with my male nova, and I typed it into the morph calculator and it said I would get 
Enigma (1 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe
Enigma (2 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe
Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe

Does this mean that nova x nova = not a nova?

Could somebody please help me out


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Ged,

Nova to nova is an enigma to enigma pairing.
This is not recommended due to doubling your chances of enigma issues....
I would pair him with something else tbh.

You can get Non Nova offspring. They would be RAPTORS if neither parent passed down the enigma gene.

As said though. I wouldn't advise it anyway. A nice female Raptor would be better, giving Raptors and Novas


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Ged,
> 
> Nova to nova is an enigma to enigma pairing.
> This is not recommended due to doubling your chances of enigma issues....
> I would pair him with something else tbh.


 
agreed, not a good idea


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Ged,
> 
> Nova to nova is an enigma to enigma pairing.
> This is not recommended due to doubling your chances of enigma issues....
> ...





53bird said:


> agreed, not a good idea


 

I Double agree on this matter! theres no point in doing it really and your taking a big risk IMO! just use a Mack Raptor or even a Raptor.:lol2:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup RAPTOR X Nova is a much better idea!!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll do a RAPTOR x Nova pairing, thanks for your help guys and girls : victory:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

What female(s) would I need to make Dreamsickle's and Super nova's?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

the only way of makeing a super nova is 

mack (or super snow) raptor x dreamsicle 



for a dreamsicle you would need a 

mack raptor x nova


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

53bird said:


> the only way of makeing a super nova is
> 
> mack (or super snow) raptor x dreamsicle
> 
> ...


Looks like i've worked out a project to keep me busy for the next couple of years :lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

how do you make a mack RAPTOR ?


----------



## LSReptiles (Oct 4, 2009)

mack raptor from

mack het raptor to raptor
mack albino het raptor (eclipse) to raptor
mack snow eclipse het raptor (albino) to raptor

and quite a few other pairings


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

LSReptiles said:


> mack raptor from
> 
> mack het raptor to raptor
> mack albino het raptor (eclipse) to raptor
> ...


thanks


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ged, if you are not in any great hurry to breed your Nova this year then I would wait and see whats available later this year as I know a number of UK breeders are hoping to produce some Mack Raptors this year (me included).
I have a Nova female that will be paired up with my Mack Raptor male any day soon. He will also be spending some time with my Raptor female and if she's ready before the end of the breeding season my Mack Tremper het eclipse female.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

tonydavo said:


> Ged, if you are not in any great hurry to breed your Nova this year then I would wait and see whats available later this year as I know a number of UK breeders are hoping to produce some Mack Raptors this year (me included).
> I have a Nova female that will be paired up with my Mack Raptor male any day soon. He will also be spending some time with my Raptor female and if she's ready before the end of the breeding season my Mack Tremper het eclipse female.
> Fingers crossed.


Good luck with your breeding 

I am definitely not breeding before August as i'm going on holiday to America for 5 weeks so any eggs laid or hatchlings hatched will die. So i'm hoping late season (September) to breed only some of my leos if they keep putting on weight like they are. I wont breed my nova this season as any potential mates for him would have to be in quarantine for 4 months before it could have contact with him. So I might buy a mate for him this year to breed him in 2012 if the world hasn't ended :lol2: , I will try to get hold of a female SSRaptor but if I fail i'll settle for a macksnowRaptor


----------



## yoyocrazy (Feb 18, 2011)

*help/*

im working on the same project but if i breed dreamsicle x mack raptor =super raptor? is that right


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

Super Raptor or Super nova u could get


----------



## yoyocrazy (Feb 18, 2011)

*oh*

ok thanks are tey both the same in value


----------

